# $2 Off Some $5 MP3 Albums



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This deal popped up on my Facebook page...

"Get $2 Off Select $5 MP3 Albums When You Purchase on the Amazon MP3 App for Android or Kindle Fire"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=tsm_1_fb_s_dm_m4hjky?docId=1000802791

Note you have to actually purchase using the Amazon MP3 App on the Fire or other Android device (not on the computer OR via the browser on the Fire). I shopped on the computer, found the $5 album I wanted, then used the Fire app to actually find & purchase it - since I already had $3 in MP3 credits already, it ended up being free.


----------



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate not having wi-fi access for my Fire right now....


----------

